
Show HN: Objection.js – Yet another ORM for Node.js hit 1.0.0 today - deadcoder0904
http://vincit.github.io/objection.js
======
git-pull
Hey check this out: [https://vincit.github.io/objection.js/#graph-
inserts](https://vincit.github.io/objection.js/#graph-inserts). That's worth
making a blog post about.

The upsert: [https://vincit.github.io/objection.js/#graph-
upserts](https://vincit.github.io/objection.js/#graph-upserts)

Also it's built on Knex.js: [http://knexjs.org/](http://knexjs.org/)

